# Conectar dos bocinas 8 Ohms, dos tweeter 4-8 Ohms, y una bocina de 15" 8 Ohms



## ilus (Oct 27, 2012)

Buenas noches, necesito de su ayuda para saber como es la conexión correcta de 2 bocinas de 8 Ohms, 2 tweeter de bala de 8 Ohms, una bocina de 15" de 8 Ohms de 700 W a un amplificador Backstage sp-200 , por favor, no se nada de audio, de graves o agudos, necesito de su amable orientación.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2012)

Divisor de Frecuencias (crossover)


----------



## chaser (Nov 12, 2012)

Así es lo correcto, es un crossover, pero yo sigo con la duda de como mantener o dejar una impedancia de 4 Ohms en total de esta conexión , aún con el crossover porque el crossover solo divide frecuencia pero para dejarlo con las 3 bocinas a 4 Ohms como le hago? Si todas son de 8 Ohms ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2012)

Si los tres parlantes son de 8 Ohms , la impedancia resultante será la misma (8 Ohms)


----------



## chaser (Nov 12, 2012)

O sea que el crossover elimina la conexión serie paralelo de los altavoces ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2012)

Si tenés un woofer , un medio y un tweeter , todos de 8 Ohms , conectados a un crossover , la impedancia final son 8 Ohms.

 No quedan en paralelo


----------



## chaser (Nov 12, 2012)

Ah gracias, eso era lo que no me quedaba claro, ahora ya lo se entonces tendría que buscar bocinas de 4 Ohms para que baje la impedancia , gracias..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2012)

Exacto


----------



## chaser (Nov 12, 2012)

Aprovechando la ayuda jejeje , en cualquier bafle no le afecta que sea activo el circuito adentro? No varía el tamaño o tendría que aumentar lo que ocupa el circuito y transformador ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2012)

No se entiende tu pregunta


----------



## chaser (Nov 12, 2012)

SI...o*_* sea voy a poner al ampli dentro del bafle


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2012)

Si tu pregunta es si le afecta al bafle que el pongas amplificador y transformador dentro , la respuesta es NO , no le afecta


----------



## ilus (Nov 14, 2012)

Muchas gracias por su ayuda, ya leí el link, leí un poco mas para entender varios términos, pero creo que ya se que es un crossover. Espero no equivocarme, a lo que entendí necesito un crossover pasivo de tres vías, esto es correcto?
por q*UE* hasta ahora solo tengo conectadas mis bocinas pero se escuchan con ruido, el conectar el crossover se eliminara este ruido?
Espero su apreciable apoyo, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2012)

Si , exactamente eso necesitás .


----------



## ilus (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok , muchas gracias por su respuesta, ahora otra duda, ya que en realidad no cuento con conocimientos muy amplios en éste tipo de temas, mi duda ahora es : ya existen crossover comerciales?, es decir ya fabricados (como para llegar y comprarlo en una electrónica) o tengo q*UE* hacerlo de cero, si es así mi problema sería la contruccion de las bobinas, con q*UE* tipo de alambre?, cuantas vueltas?

Espero de nuevo su amable ayuda , gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2012)

Los Tweeters son de cristal o de bobina?

Las bocinas de medios son de bobina no ?


----------



## ilus (Nov 14, 2012)

Perdon por mi ignorancia, pero no cual es la diferencia entre tweeters de cristal o de bobina, cuando los compre me dijieron que eran tipo bala, no se si esa informacion sirva de algo.


----------



## Alex Gar (Jul 13, 2021)

Buenos días*,* por*_*fa*vor* me pueden apoyar con ésto, tengo unos medios y unos Tw*ee*ter conectados a un crossover de los siguientes *Ohms,* medio de 6 y Tw*ee*ter de 4*, *de cuanto sería la impedancia ?


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 14, 2021)

No va a ser constante  ... donde trabaja el woofer se va a "parecer" a 6 y donde trabaja en tweeter a 4 . Tambien depende que elementos tiene en serie el crossover . Como la mayor potencia va al woofer , podes tomarla como 6 si es por la especificación del amplificador y la potencia .


----------



## Nelson Urzua M (Jun 10, 2022)

Hola, necesito alguna ayuda, tengo un crossover de 8 Ohms .. un woofer de 8 Ohms, un medio de 8 Ohms y 2 tweeters de  distinto tipo de 4 Ohms.
¿ Al conectar los tweeters en paralelo se convierten los 2 tweeters a 8 Ohms y no afectaría al crossover ?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2022)

Los tweeters deberían ir en serie para sumar 8 Ohms, pero pon Marca, modelo y fotos de ambos.


----------

